# Trailer living?



## Skipp2myloo (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm planning the transition to rubber tramping. The van I use for work is full of tools, so there no room in it for me to live and sleep. My plan is to build little (6'x10') trailer with room for a convertible bunk, cooking corner, and a composting toilet. 

My question for all of you experienced trampers out there is; can I make it work logistically? I won't be able to haul the trailer to most job sites, can I just find a spot to park/ sleep overnight (Wal-Mart , Lowe's, industrial side- street) , then find an out-of-the-way spot to drop it off while I work? I plan to disguise it a bit ( white paint, ladder rack, business signs) so it's not too obvious to the casual observer that it's my home. Do you think that as long as I move it every day or so that I'll be OK?

Please share your thoughts, recommendations, observations, or experiences.

Many thanks! 
Skipp...not even a newbie yet...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 7, 2016)

sounds like you have a good plan, so i think you have a high chance of success. it think it's very unlikely this wouldn't work, and people have certainly built themselves stranger living spaces, so go for it, and post some pics here when it's done


----------



## todd (Nov 7, 2016)

I think its a great idea. a lot better then most


----------



## Skipp2myloo (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## bluebadgerblue (Dec 13, 2016)

We (family of 3) live full time in a 6x12 cargo trailer and have for a year and a half now. It's honestly really great. We have 200W of solar on the roof, storage drawers, sleep spaces, etc. The fact that it basically looks like any other work trailer and a pickup gives us great stealth. Everyday sorts never guess we're living it.


----------



## dprogram (Dec 25, 2016)

Skipp2myloo said:


> I'm planning the transition to rubber tramping. The van I use for work is full of tools, so there no room in it for me to live and sleep. My plan is to build little (6'x10') trailer with room for a convertible bunk, cooking corner, and a composting toilet.
> 
> My question for all of you experienced trampers out there is; can I make it work logistically? I won't be able to haul the trailer to most job sites, can I just find a spot to park/ sleep overnight (Wal-Mart , Lowe's, industrial side- street) , then find an out-of-the-way spot to drop it off while I work? I plan to disguise it a bit ( white paint, ladder rack, business signs) so it's not too obvious to the casual observer that it's my home. Do you think that as long as I move it every day or so that I'll be OK?
> 
> ...



It seems that if you're going to disguise it as a work trailer you could likely get away with bringing it to your work site. I was thinking about the safety of leaving it somewhere unattended when you go to your job site. You could rent a parking spot at a storage unit place and maybe get away with crashing overnight.


----------

